# When to season baby back ribs with salt



## brenth (Apr 5, 2017)

I've read numerous articles that mention adding salt to steaks a good day before grilling them. This allows the salt to pull some moisture out of the meat, mix with it, then get pulled back into the meat to impart a deeper flavor. I was wondering if the same applies to baby back ribs. Normally I just season them while I'm getting the smoker warmed up. Assuming I'm using a rub with salt in it would there be any benefit to rubbing them a day before I plan on smoking them, or is this more of just a beef thing?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 7, 2017)

If you tightly wrap the ribs in plastic wrap, then put in the fridge, the salted rub will migrate flavor into the meat.  I've always found liquid in the wrap afterwards though so I stopped doing it.  Many swear by the overnight rub.  I apply the rub just before they go on the smoker.


----------



## brenth (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks, going to try doing the rub the night before on this round. The last set I did I rubbed while the smoker was getting up to temp so might as well try another method this time.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

I do ribs about an hour before they go on the smoker. Pork butt I'll rub the night before.


----------



## brenth (Apr 18, 2017)

I rubbed the night before and to be honest other than all the liquid in the wrap I didn't notice a difference. I'll just continue applying the rub right before I throw em on the smoker and call it good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2017)

The effect is called Dry Brining. It works with any meat but can be over done. I once ruined a chuck roast by following the advice of some YouTube Putz and used a Tablespoon of salt per side. I knew better but thought I would give it a shot. I am in the season and rest overnight club...JJ


----------

